# Cohutta Bear and Gordon County 8 Pt.



## whitetailfreak (Oct 23, 2011)

Im posting these for a friend who has had a great season thus far. He killed the bear on Cohutta opening week of archery season, and got the nice 8 pt. opening day of rifle season in Gordon County. Congrats Jason, both are fine trophies!


----------



## 5 string (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice way to start


----------



## AlanShort (Oct 25, 2011)

thats a very good buck for gordon county. congrats on both


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow!  What a season!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 28, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Wow!  What a season!



X2. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 29, 2011)

pass it on... NICE WORK!!! dig da bear!!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 30, 2011)

He's having a great season.  Tell him congrats on his success.

Hoss


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## 08f250sd (Dec 25, 2011)

Good going nice trophys


----------



## Joe r (Jan 11, 2012)

lucky man for sure


----------

